# Magic will have a few tricks up its sleeve



## orangegondola (May 17, 2012)

Tune in all summer for updates from the hill.

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/05/just-getting-started/


----------



## marcski (May 17, 2012)

Long live Magic!!!


----------



## TheBEast (May 18, 2012)

"Like"


----------



## Mapnut (May 18, 2012)

Is that you in the wagon, O.G.?


----------



## orangegondola (May 18, 2012)

It's my friend's son, as you can see by his "save magic" sticker we are quite popular in the 1-2 year old set.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 18, 2012)

Very nice to hear that the made their goal, in a down economy, and that they have plans this summer.  

It's too bad that neighbor Ascutney is going to probably stay on the NELSAP list.


----------



## Newpylong (May 18, 2012)

I would love to see a pre, current and planned map of the mountain as far as snowmaking maintenance is concerned.  You know, what had it, what has it, what will have it when all is fixed.


----------



## billski (May 18, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Very nice to hear that the made their goal, in a down economy, and that they have plans this summer.
> 
> It's too bad that neighbor Ascutney is going to probably stay on the NELSAP list.


I should slap myself by saying this, but it might be driving some business to Magic.  :blink:


----------



## farlep99 (May 18, 2012)

I have to say they did a really good job this past winter at dealing with the hand mother nature dealt.  If this past season is as bad as it gets weather-wise (please!!) then the upgraded snowmaking will make such a big difference at Magic.  They already are, and they'll continue to be a great S. VT alternative to big resort type skiing


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2012)

That is awesome news, I definitely need to hit Magic next season.


----------



## orangegondola (May 18, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That is awesome news, I definitely need to hit Magic next season.



You do, as a frequent Platt visitor, I can say with confidence if you love Platty you will love Magic.


----------



## Cornhead (May 18, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That is awesome news, I definitely need to hit Magic next season.



Let's do it Scotty, I'll pick you up, you're right on my way, you can help me pay for gas. Wonder what it'll be going for next Winter, less, I hope. Magic is definitely on my to ski list. Let's see, I drove by MRG four times before I finally skied it. I think I've driven by Magic three times, I think next time I'll stop.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Let's do it Scotty, I'll pick you up, you're right on my way, you can help me pay for gas. Wonder what it'll be going for next Winter, less, I hope. Magic is definitely on my to ski list. Let's see, I drove by MRG four times before I finally skied it. I think I've driven by Magic three times, I think next time I'll stop.



That would be great, i be happy to help you pay for gas and have fun times at Magic.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2012)

Now I don't want to derail this thread, but can a Magic local explain to me why the Snowjournal/NELSAP board can't have a Magic thread without someone saying something bad about the place?  Is there someone on that board that got a raw deal there or something?  Ex-employee?


----------



## jaytrem (May 20, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Now I don't want to derail this thread, but can a Magic local explain to me why the Snowjournal/NELSAP board can't have a Magic thread without someone saying something bad about the place?  Is there someone on that board that got a raw deal there or something?  Ex-employee?



Yeah, ex-employee.


----------



## orangegondola (May 20, 2012)

Former manager


----------



## orangegondola (May 20, 2012)

http://www.flylowgear.com/the-winter-life/?p=4084

Check out a western sponsored freeskier's impression of the Ski The East Freeride Tour!


----------



## marcski (May 20, 2012)

orangegondola said:


> You do, as a frequent Platt visitor, I can say with confidence if you love Platty you will love Magic.



This is so very True!!.  Magic was the first hill I skied back in about 1970.  I love Magic to this very day!  Currently, due to where I live, the ages of my kids, etc., etc., we're currently passholders at Platty...because, well, Platty just Rocks beyond belief!  However, so does Magic and I'm certainly a Magic booster and supporter.    

Platty, Magic and MRG, in no particular order are my favorite ski areas in the east.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 21, 2012)

marcski said:


> This is so very True!!.  Magic was the first hill I skied back in about 1970.  I love Magic to this very day!  Currently, due to where I live, the ages of my kidos, etc., etc., we're currently passholders at Platty...because, well, Platty just Rocks beyond belief!  However, so does Magic and I'm certainly a Magic booster and supporter.
> 
> Platty, Magic and MRG, in no particular order are my favorite ski areas in the east.



I might get pass fo platty this winter,  and when i go to Vermont maybe trip to ski magic on Saturday, i love less resorts style ski hills, i been to Magic once many years ago.


----------



## jrmagic (May 21, 2012)

*Update From Jim Sullivan*

May 18, 2012,



Dear Shareholders and Passholders:



Greetings from Londonderry.  I want to provide you all with a brief update as to the happenings at Magic since the inception of the Magic Partnership.  First, Tom Barker and I are very pleased to be working with the new shareholder-elected Board members, John Jacobi, Dave DeMatteis, and Duke Sullivan.  They are already providing inspiration, ideas, and energy.  



Snowmaking Investment Planning



As discussed in the Business Plan, improving the snowmaking is the primary focus of our efforts and as such a majority of share funding will be deployed in that arena over the next three years.  We have engaged Slavko Stanchek of Mountain View Technologies to consult and assist in modifying and where necessary redesigning our snowmaking system.  Slavko has a more than thirty years background in designing and engineering snowmaking systems all over the country including both large and moderate sized areas in Vermont.  His role will be to create a system using as much of the old as is reasonable and meshing that with new equipment and piping as needed.  Efficiency without sacrificing production is his goal.  There will be many components of the snowmaking upgrades and Slavko will help us implement them in a coordinated fashion assuring notable progress over the next three summers.  The end result will be a far more productive system which specifically caters to the unique needs of Magic.  Work on the snowmaking improvements will commence shortly and will include pipe replacement, new valving, and purchase of higher efficiency guns.  We will keep you closely posted as to the progress on projects which are being tackled this summer.



New Leadership For Outside Operations



As we look to improve our outdoor operations, there is no doubt that personnel plays a critical role.  I am pleased to announce that we recently added an important piece to the personnel puzzle.  Travis Richmond came on board this week to direct and manage all outside operations.  Travis spent the past seven years working at Stratton in the mechanical/grooming field.  He also has been involved in lift construction and snowmaking renovations.  Prior to Stratton, Travis graduated from Lyndon State College where he majored in ski area management and for two years after his graduation he worked at Magic.  As such he has an in depth knowledge of the outside operations at Magic as well as a wealth of experience over the past seven years at Stratton.  We welcome Travis aboard with great enthusiasm.  As an aside, some of you may recall meeting Greg Kinsey (our primary groomer last season) or at the very least you had the pleasure of enjoying his work product.  Travis and Greg were roommates at college, and we are expecting that Greg will return to Magic this year and join Travis  to further the mission to make Magic the best skiing and riding experience in southern Vermont.



Summer Fun at Magic



In terms of activities at the mountain this summer, we are again hosting the Londonderry Independence Day fireworks show which will take place on Friday July 6th.  There will be live music, BBQ dinner on the deck, and a great time will be had by all.  Shortly after that, The Butties, one of the best Beatles cover bands around, will be playing their annual show on Saturday July 14th.  Both of these are fun family events, so be sure to make your way to VT to participate in the festivities.  Another event which is taking place at nearby Timber Ridge (the back side of Magic) on June 14 -16 is the Friendly Gathering which is a three day music festival.  There will be lots of music and many other activities.  For more information please visit www.frendlygathering.com.  



On another note, we have held several discussions with someone who is interested in investing in Magic by building an aerial tree park in the woods.  The park would consist of platforms built around trees connected by various balancing elements, bridges, and zip lines.  It is a challenging, active, and fun sport which dovetails with Magic’s outdoor adventurous spirit perfectly.  If this project comes to fruition it will provide much needed summer activity at Magic.  At present we are engaged in the permitting process which is an inevitable/mandatory stepping stone in VT.  We will keep you posted as to the progress and when to expect the building to commence.  In conjunction with this park, we are planning on opening the Black Line Brew Pub on summer weekends for dining and entertainment.  We have not yet determined the schedule, so please keep tabs on line, and we will put out the word when it is set. 



Season Passes for 2012-13 on Sale



It’s not too early to be thinking about the excitement of the upcoming season.  Passes are currently on sale (click on www.magicmtn.com/seasonpass.php and take advantage of pre-season rates.)  Please also remember that it is never too early to be spreading the word about Magic amongst your friends and encouraging them to make Magic their winter home or at least to give it a try.  Growing this mountain by spreading the enthusiasm within the community of the Magic faithful is one of the most effective ways to build our following and perpetuate the Magic experience long into the future.



The Board and I thank you for your support.  If anyone ever has any questions feel free to e-mail any of us.   Shareholder input is always welcome.  We’re looking forward to a productive summer and will keep you closely posted as to the progress on specific projects with a monthly update.  We will outline how people can participate in the effort to improve Magic in the next newsletter.  In the meantime, be sure to come to Vermont and enjoy the beautiful green mountains, and while you’re here, stop by Magic to say hello. 



All the best,



Jim Sullivan

President

jsullivan@magicmtn.com


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 7, 2012)

A little Magic history

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/06/dostals-remembered/


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/06/weve-come-a-long-way/


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 15, 2012)

Excellent OG!! A trail of ice balls down the middle LMAO that is great... at least now that we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/06/43-is-enough/

Pass me that copy of Theatre of Pain.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jun 27, 2012)

Ditto on attracting new customers to survive. I think a focus on catering to all ability levels to get families coming or an emphasis of reliably good conditions (at least when possible) so the advanced skier would be apt to check it out. Also, I believe catering to ski groups would be key. With how large and popular BSSC is, if they can persuade them to run a trip, that is low cost marketing for Magic as you give the group rate so they the group can charge the full rack rate to get them there and back. Other groups are less popular so I am not sure that the niche Magic has with customers will work. People who enjoy their experience with a group will have a higher probability to choose Magic in the future when they want to go skiing on their own. This is how Sunday River and Stratton has gotten my business. I first checked it out with a group and I have returned as a ski and stay customer.


----------



## makimono (Jul 6, 2012)

Will there be any scheduled volunteer work days at Magic this summer?


----------



## makimono (Jul 31, 2012)

Just saw that the calendar's been updated and 3 Volunteer Days have been added!

9/22, 10/6, 10/20

But the bigger news on the hill this summer is the TimberQuest Adventure Course (ie GnomeTour) tentatively scheduled to open in a couple weeks (that was quick!) Definitely going to ride up there for that some Sunday and hit the BLBP for a Bloody Mary, a burger and a Heady Topper too. 

From the site:

_What: The most fun and challenge you can have on our hill without skis has tentative plans to open for this weekend. [8/11/12]

A series of beginner, intermediate and advanced tree-to-tree ropes  courses will take you through the woods for 2 hours of challenge and fun  on beautiful Magic Mountain. And when you complete the course, you'll  enjoy the zip lines on the way back down. TimberQuest at Magic brings  you the adventure sport of TreeCrossing(TM) with its series of elements  to overcome as you move up the hill crossing from tree to tree._


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/09/from-the-desk-of-save-magic/
The sleeping beast awakes


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 10, 2012)

*Mountain Update*

FROM THE MOUNTAIN


With Magic’s first of three Volunteer days coming up on September 22nd, it is appropriate to recognize how important our volunteers are to this ski area. It is also important for the non-volunteers (yet!) to understand that this volunteer activity is truly a mutually beneficial relationship–and worth giving a try.
For Magic, our volunteers get critical work done to prepare the mountain for the new ski season. Our steep trails need hands-on trimming because in certain areas, machine-driven mowers just can’t tread. And, this cutting is necessary so that when we get snow, it doesn’t take as much to get a trail open. The glades also need attention to clear brush growth and remove fallen trees/limbs. And, for those that prefer to stay lower down on the mountain, a fresh coat of paint around the buildings is a big help to freshen Magic’s face.
You see, Magic is a place that needs a community to pitch in so we can control costs and keep things affordable for more skiers and riders. But it’s also about letting our skiers create some new skiable terrain which leads to a natural, incremental expansion of the adventure to be had here (for those who know where to find it).
So Magic looks forward to our army of volunteers to put their imprint on Magic. And, just as importantly, Magic puts its imprint on each volunteer after they’ve given their hard work and sweat.
Volunteers see the mountain in a different, more personal level out there on the hill (without its winter coat on). The tremendous natural terrain here is appreciated even more up-close (it’s why Hans Thorner selected Glebe Mtn to be the home of Magic, as its contours reminded him of the Swiss Alps). Plus, the camaraderie of working with other like-minded enthusiasts builds bonds and creates new friendships. And, clearing a trail or creating a new glade makes skiing or riding that trail a much more personally satisfying feat come winter time. In essence, you become one with the mountain–and that stays with you forever.
For those that have yet to experience it, a Magic Volunteer Day will leave you deeply tired, but also deeply fulfilled. Our volunteers have a part themselves on that hill, and both they and Magic are the better for it.


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 10, 2012)

And for the lift nerds....

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/09/tomorrows-features-today/

Red Chair Brochure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2012)

They were making snow last night according to there FB page https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151021008057038&set=pb.29515067037.-2207520000.1347821092&type=1&theater  they say this is the snow making for the quickest time in the month of Sept. :smile: https://www.facebook.com/skimagicvt


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2012)

Never thought I'd see Magic going for a pre-season mice blowing photo up. Gotta be equal opportunity here... I hate on the big corporate resorts when they do it... so this unfortunately deserves to be called out too. 

:dunce:


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Never thought I'd see Magic going for a pre-season mice blowing photo up. Gotta be equal opportunity here... I hate on the big corporate resorts when they do it... so this unfortunately deserves to be called out too.
> 
> :dunce:



Rivercoil, not just a photo op.  Many repairs were made to the system this summer and it was the preliminary test to see how the welds did and to measure pressure.  Travis and his crew are making sure Magic continues to deliver improved and more-reliable skiing each year.  The pressure test was an important part of making sure we are open and covered this year, we just got lucky that temps dropped.

DId it make for a fantastic photo op?  Absolutely:wink:


----------



## slatham (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, sorry Rivercoil, I have to agree with orangegondola. Magic has a legitimate argument - that showing such a picture helps prove to the doubters that Magic does in fact have snowmaking.   This is a very different situation from say Killington showing it. Plus, even with Killington (anyone) who can’t get psyched about seeing a snow gun in action after a long summer?!

But Magic is a collective, grass-roots, underdog ski area that deserves a little slack (and a ton of snow!)

THINK SNOW!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2012)

I like them making snow it shows up in the press and can always bring more people up to Magic which they need.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm glad to see that other folks noticed that Magic posting.  I was very happy to see it.  

Not to highjack the thread, but Riv, but why the negativity?  Yeah the big guys do the "blowing the mice" thing to in order to stoke the crowd.  I get excited by it.  I understand that it is for PR, but that's how it works.  And Magic really has done a number to try and make a comeback.  Shouldn't we be excited by that?  More power to them in my book!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear about the snow making upgrades! Keep em' coming.

I am just being intellectually honest with my comments. I harp on K and SR and all the others when there is a blow for show photo op. I call out my favorite resorts for doing crap like that too. Just because we really like a mountain and want it to succeed doesn't mean we shouldn't call them out. Perhaps that is an even bigger reason to call them out: when they stray from the reason we like them so much...


----------



## Sorcerer (Sep 18, 2012)

They were testing their snow making system and it happened to be cold enough for snow to come out instead of water. They took a picture and it got posted on their web site.. It wasn't done for a photo op. I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## farlep99 (Sep 18, 2012)

Magic has done this before.  The difference between places like Killington & SR doing this & Magic doing it: Magic was testing their system.  They have a small staff of dedicated people working summer repairs on the system, so when they fire it up, they're hoping their work shows results & the system works.  With Killington & SR, we know they can make snow- it's not a question


----------



## makimono (Sep 18, 2012)

Screw the excuses....Magic should pull a Woodbury and beat Killington for first in the east this year...lay a WROD down Show Off, I'll come up and ski it...bring it bitches! Heck I'll bring a beater board up and monopocalypse Black Line this Saturday if they can blow a little Friday night.


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 18, 2012)

I have skied with Rivercoil and he is a Magic supporter and his honesty is refreshing.  I just wanted to set the record straight that we were actually performing a test, the temps happened to drop and make for a great photo op!

I hope to see Rivercoil and all of you this season.


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/09/the-wardrobe/

A little update on Magic's official glade you never skied last year.


----------



## makimono (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice! Love all the variations in there from pitch to tree type and spacing, you really get a full range experience from top to bottom. I did go in for one run last year and got murdered by tree snakes.

Any other AZers headed up for the Volly day  this weekend? Weather looks beautiful and I hear there's a chance for a lift to the top rather than a dewy boot slog up Magic Carpet.


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2012)

A friend dropping a knee in the woods at Magic!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2012)

orangegondola said:


> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/09/the-wardrobe/
> 
> A little update on Magic's official glade you never skied last year.



I actually did get in there with 2 of my kids (13 and 9) right after the late Feb/ early March storm. It must have been Fri March 2nd.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 19, 2012)

Definitely check out the Wardrobe this year. Its always been one of my faves.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 20, 2012)

makimono said:


> Any other AZers headed up for the Volly day  this weekend? Weather looks beautiful and I hear there's a chance for a lift to the top rather than a dewy boot slog up Magic Carpet.



makimono, see you 1st thing Saturday.  Or Friday night @ the Brew Pub for some Motown.  Great food, band, etc.


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2012)

OK.  Who is going to stand up for Magic?
*Magic Mountain* Snowmaking OMG LOL | NY *Ski* Forums


----------



## makimono (Sep 23, 2012)

The work day was great...I got there a little late and missed the first group of 15+ who were already OTW up Red. They went down the West side and I hooked up with a smaller group of about 8, got the 2nd running of Red at 9:45 and we went down the East side cleaning up some unposted glade shots of encroaching moose maple and chasing away the snow snakes. RustyGroomer found a relic from Hans Thorner days deep in the woods, a cool reminder of the rich history of tree skiing at magic.

Lower down the mountain we put a lot of work into cleaning up Disappearing Act and at one point where there was a bit of a bottle neck before, we tripled the skiable width and installed a series of Booters...there may not be any cliff drops in the intermediate glade but it doesn't mean you can't get a little air between trees if you want to.  

Back at the bottom the Magicment hooked us up with ginormous burgers, dogs, potato salad and coolers full of PBR's and Sobe's and even a free T-shirt. Gotta say the mountain looked really good, there's obviously been a lot of hard work put into general upkeep and it shows. There's 2 more volunteer days coming up on 10/6 & 10/20, it's an awesome way do spend an Autumn day!


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for you work Maki, I will be there on the Oct 6th day.  You coming back?  What did Rusty find?


----------



## makimono (Sep 24, 2012)

orangegondola said:


> Thanks for you work Maki, I will be there on the Oct 6th day.  You coming back?  What did Rusty find?



Not sure if I'll make the next one, I know I won't be able to make the 3rd. RG found a partially decomposed mid 70's vintage Fischer ski with a Spademan binding (no wonder the guy lost it!) :razz:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 24, 2012)

makimono said:


> Not sure if I'll make the next one, I know I won't be able to make the 3rd. RG found a partially decomposed mid 70's vintage Fischer ski with a Spademan binding (no wonder the guy lost it!) :razz:


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/09/a-tradition-in-the-trees/


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 30, 2012)

Just ordered my passes for me and the wife.  I can smell the Magic.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 2, 2012)

who's going to up this weekend?  The volunteer days are so much fun.  Look for OG & myself in Save Magic gear.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2012)

RustyGroomer said:


> who's going to up this weekend?  The volunteer days are so much fun.




Can't make it this weekend but will be in full force for the final volunteer day!


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 2, 2012)

Heard the Casper chair from JHole is living on (most likely just in parts) keeping the Magic dream alive. Thats pretty neat.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 2, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Heard the Casper chair from JHole is living on (most likely just in parts) keeping the Magic dream alive. Thats pretty neat.



Wrong Magic, it went to Magic Mountain Idaho.  They're replacing a surface lift with it, not sure if it will be done for year or next.  Still neat though.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 2, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Wrong Magic, it went to Magic Mountain Idaho.  They're replacing a surface lift with it, not sure if it will be done for year or next.  Still neat though.



Whod have thought there are multiple Magic mountains?


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 2, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Whod have thought there are multiple Magic mountains?



Yeah, they should do a sister area thing.  Maybe throw passholders a free day or two for the heck of it.  Who know somebody might actually take advatage of it once a decade or so.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/10/a-reminder-from-willis/

A reminder from Willis Sweitzenheimer


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.skitheeast.net/posts/id/1146040894/the-magical-roi-of-team-effort


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 4, 2012)

RustyGroomer said:


> http://www.skitheeast.net/posts/id/1146040894/the-magical-roi-of-team-effort




And Unofficial Networks all in 1 day!

http://unofficialnetworks.com/magic-mountain-vermont-lets-cut-glades-108296/


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 4, 2012)

Unfortunately I couldn't get out of work tomorrow. Hope everyone has a blast. I'm sorely in need of  Blackline burger.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll have one for you JR.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 4, 2012)

RustyGroomer said:


> I'll have one for you JR.



That's the Magic spirit lol. Thanks Rusty:razz:


----------



## makimono (Oct 4, 2012)

Love the articles! 

Won't make it up this weekend, not sure about the 20th yet.

I did just order my pass though, thx for the reminder


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 4, 2012)

makimono said:


> Love the articles!
> 
> Won't make it up this weekend, not sure about the 20th yet.
> 
> I did just order my pass though, thx for the reminder



Can't wait to see ya Santa!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't wait to hit up Magic this year.  Thanks for all the updates, keep em coming!


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 9, 2012)

A little late to the party but here is Guy Douchette's Hard Labor Save Magic linkafied.

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/10/guy-douchettes-hard-labor/


----------



## makimono (Oct 10, 2012)

orangegondola said:


> Can't wait to see ya Santa!



Redux of the day-after-Christmas-slightly-hungover Santa handing out Nips? Hopefully opening day is a little earlier this year.

You know I do have several of those santa suits......


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2012)

[video]http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=drunk+santa&tnr=21&vid=&l=131&turl=http%3A%  2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3Dv.505992746703258  4&tit=Drunk+Santa%3F[/video]


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> [video]http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=drunk+santa&tnr=21&vid=&l=131&turl=http%3A%  2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3Dv.505992746703258  4&tit=Drunk+Santa%3F[/video]



That's awesome! :lol:


----------

